# Engine repair



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an old Mantua-Tyco engine that quick working. I think it is a GP35. Do they have a repair shop I could send it to?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You would have one of their GP20s as they didn't make a GP35. They have been out of business for quite some time, however, there are members of this forum that are willing to do repairs. It really depends on which drive yours has as to how difficult it would be. My own cure was to modify an Athearn GP frame to fit...










http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2009/10/tyco-gp20-remotor-projectongoing.html


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Was not sure of the number. It looks just like yours and has the same numbers 5628. It is a Santa Fe . I put it on the track and it moved forward and quit. The light still comes on but nothing happens. It is probably not worth fixing. I also have an old Varney that revs up but doesn't really go anywhere. Just makes a lot of noise. It had rubber for traction which was replaced with regular wheels. Thanks for your help.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There's no such thing as a dead engine...only ones that need to be beaten into submission...:thumbsup:


----------



## spicercars (Sep 12, 2012)

If you need some repair work let me know. I love working on the old engines.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have parts for these engines! If its a old MU-2 (body will be blue/yellow) there's lots of potential easy repairs. If its red/silver, with a PT, may just need to remotor it with a CDROM motor.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't know if it is a Mu-2 but it is Blue & Yellow. Not looking to put a lot into it. Only wish I could repair it myself however, I am all thumbs. Some one looked at it for me, made a face and said the new ones are not that expensive. Just thought I would see what you guys thought. I will take a picture of the two engines tomorrow and post them.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> may just need to remotor it with a CDROM motor.


really, just out of an ond CD/DVD drive?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...they work quite well in the later Power Torques, it's a fairly easy change out as well....:thumbsup: The older MU2 motors aren't as easy, well wait for your pix.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is there a write up for replacing the Power Torque with a CD rom motor? The pricing of new cd-roms would make an affordable remotor project. Then maybe DCC the old Chattanooga Consolidation that I have.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Attached are the pictures. The rubber on two wheels are bad. They are kind of blurry but serve the purpose.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Alas...that is the older--but better--MU2 motor, you will need someone who knows how to work on them service it for you. There are several people, myself included, that can work on it for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is the Varney engine. It revs up but doesn't go anywhere. The rubber wheels were taken off. May be that is the problem. My picture taking is a little bit better.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> There's no such thing as a dead engine...only ones that need to be beaten into submission...:thumbsup:


Amen, I have at least one on the block to beat into submission (coerce really) and hopefully another will be arriving to the sheds to have the same done to it 



thetramp said:


> Was not sure of the number. It looks just like yours and has the same numbers 5628. It is a Santa Fe . I put it on the track and it moved forward and quit. The light still comes on but nothing happens. It is probably not worth fixing. I also have an old Varney that revs up but doesn't really go anywhere. Just makes a lot of noise. It had rubber for traction which was replaced with regular wheels. Thanks for your help.



if its revving up its probably lost a small drive gear some where, one of my tycos has the same issue and some little tiny gear came undone on it and that is why its having the rev up no movement issue on mine, yourse may be the same situation....


PS: as for your MU2 motor I would hands down send it to Shaygetz or one of the forum members to service (sorry I forget the rest who service those) but yea I never sent things off to shay (yet) but I would in a heart beat....he has done top quality work that I have seen before and would even have him weather my locos if needed!!


Tramp: does the varney try to move? if so it may be the rubber wheels, I use the little rubber bands (clear) from braces and they work well) if its not spinning wheels but the motor runs again it might be what I stated above, missing a part situation...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> There are several people, myself included, that can work on it for you...:thumbsup:


The Tramp, Shay is in your state and he love old trains. If anyone can help he is the man, and he works for *carrots*.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Southern said:


> The Tramp, Shay is in your state and he love old trains. If anyone can help he is the man, and he works for *carrots*.


yep I forgot about that, but still I would send my stuff to any forum member if it meant that I would have my engines running again


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Shay is our Hero!!*



shaygetz said:


> There's no such thing as a dead engine...only ones that need to be beaten into submission...:thumbsup:


Shay I picked up 2 Tyco Burlington GP-20 shells for a handshake a couple of weeks ago and you have inspired me to put them to use...you are like the Mister Rogers of Model Railroading...and just think they'd still be sitting in a box unwanted!! There are SOOO many finds out there and I'm a firm believer in "Every Train has a Purpose" Way to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Shay I picked up 2 Tyco Burlington GP-20 shells for a handshake a couple of weeks ago and you have inspired me to put them to use...you are like the Mister Rogers of Model Railroading...and just think they'd still be sitting in a box unwanted!! There are SOOO many finds out there and I'm a firm believer in "Every Train has a Purpose" Way to go!:thumbsup:


yup on my layout (and once I get a bigger 4' X 8' going) every train will and does have a purpose, for one thing or another, but I too also believe in this


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MacDaddy55 said:


> ...you are like the Mister Rogers of Model Railroading...and just think they'd still be sitting in a box unwanted!


Welcome to my neighborhood...:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hey Shay...GP 20 shell on a Ath.GP35 frame?*



shaygetz said:


> You would have one of their GP20s as they didn't make a GP35. They have been out of business for quite some time, however, there are members of this forum that are willing to do repairs. It really depends on which drive yours has as to how difficult it would be. My own cure was to modify an Athearn GP frame to fit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shay..What exactly did you do to the Athearn GP35 frame to make the Mantua/Tyco GP20 shell fit. I took the liberty of removing the Posts for the screws on the shell and filed out the rest of the plastic. She's a bit of a tight fit...So observing your pic, do I have to remove the Light and contact bar to run wire to the trucks, and cut the front and back of the shell to make the coupler housing fit? I like that Shell and want to do it right. Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, the light bar goes (never cared for them anyway:thumbsup and the front and rear part of the frame as shown. Then I filled in the pilots like so...



















...there's a couple of spacers to keep the nose up as well, just under the cab...










It's pretty much a friction fit after that. the wheelbase is slightly longer than it should be, but I think it adds to the low slung, sporty look of it...










I've since added snowplows fore and aft, an air bell and a handrail kit to it...




























...you'll note where I took the number boards from a trashed shell, opened up the rear boards, then added directional lighting...


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Shay, your work always amazes me.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> There's no such thing as a dead engine...only ones that need to be beaten into submission...:thumbsup:


HaHa! I had a girl friend like that once. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

thetramp said:


> Attached are the pictures. The rubber on two wheels are bad. They are kind of blurry but serve the purpose.


Comon Tramp You can make better pictures than that. I can't see anything here. pete Ya I do have my glasses on.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Shay, your work always amazes me.


Thanks...always loved those plows, kind of a mad loco look to them...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Dr. Szell is at work!!*

Hey shay, thanks for the "How'd He do That"!!! My wife thought I was having some kinda of seizure...I ran up to the Train room and slammed the door just before supper...and started work on the Shell and frame:laugh::laugh:, appreciate the help and as soon as I get this thing done...I'll post some pics. Oh..I don't know if anyone ever noticed the Dr. Szell Avatar you use....it makes my teeth hurt somethin AWFUL...Thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

My picture taking is getting better but I hate to say that engine was destroyed in the mail. I shipped it off for repairs and it got there broken and pieces missing. I collected the insurance I had on it and let the person keep the engine instead of shipping it back. We both came out ok.


----------

